# some of my hairless rat pics



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Aww! Lol I've never seen a hairless ratty


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

do u want one ive got a few spare


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

do you find it difficult to keep them warm..i would be knitting them little woolly jumpers to wear lol i have 4 rats at the moment, think they make excellent pets


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

no it isnt hard to keep them warm


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks glad u like


----------



## Bunnyham (Dec 21, 2008)

They are beautiful. Rats are very misunderstood pets & have had a few gorgeous pet rats in the past.


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

yea thanks


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

youe ratties are lovely, as always!


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> youe ratties are lovely, as always!


thank you


----------



## ratz4eva (Jan 18, 2009)

My friend and I are thinking about getting some but we wanted to know if they would mix well with our coated rats or do they have to be kept seperate?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

An update on my earlier post "I've never seen a hairless ratty" - I HAVE NOW! we have three at college hehe they're soo cute!!


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

ratz4eva said:


> My friend and I are thinking about getting some but we wanted to know if they would mix well with our coated rats or do they have to be kept seperate?


No they don't have to be kept separate at all. I have 3 furries and 2 nekkies and they are all fine together. The only difference is that the hairless' metabolism is faster as they use more energy to warm themselves up. Because of this, they feel very warm to human touch. They all like to snuggle up together.


----------

